# Boudoir Image ( New poster )



## tonymp (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi everyone,
just popped in to say hello and wondered if there were any other photographers interested in Boudoir Photography?

I shoot mostly monochrome neg film with Bronicas and a few with Canon A1's plus some decent FD glass. I also use the humble KM 7i and A2 as my 'polaroid substitutes' so as to save money. For the odd fully digital shoot I use a D200 and a mix of older D and Series E manual lenses.

Here's a simple example of a digital polaroid - shot with my old KM 7i - the shot was taken purely as a candid of the girl dressing while I was setting up the cameras and testing the lighting. I liked the pose so much that I've included it since then as a stock pose, which girls seem to love.

The lighting was all natural with only a single small silver reflector just out of frame subject right to act as a slight fill.
I much prefer shooting boudoir as it doesn't restrict one purely to studio settings and one can make use of the natural surroundings.
Hope you like. Excuse the rather tight crop but it's the only one I have to hand on this computer.
Regards...
Tony


----------



## pete_6109 (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice shot Tonymp. I shoot similiar subjects when I have the chance. Here's one  scanned from a Pentax 67 proof. I can't locate these negs just now. I'd like to scan 
the negs and see how they look on the net.


----------



## tonymp (Nov 13, 2008)

pete_6109 said:


> Nice shot Tonymp. I shoot similiar subjects when I have the chance. Here's one scanned from a Pentax 67 proof. I can't locate these negs just now. I'd like to scan
> the negs and see how they look on the net.


 
Hi Pete,
Nice shot too, and nice to meet someone else who's interested in this sort of work - mostly it's all in your face glamour photography these days LOL.

I somehow prefer wet printing off my mono negs rather than scanning them - I never seem to get as good results. I print up to 30 x 20 from the negs from my Bronicas in the darkroom but mostly it's 16 x 12 and up to 20 x 16. I get far better colour results than mono when scanned and usually print those off after scanning unless I want really large prints.

Nothing really beats a true neg film monochrome.
Tony


----------



## pete_6109 (Nov 13, 2008)

tonymp said:


> Hi Pete,
> Nice shot too, and nice to meet someone else who's interested in this sort of work - mostly it's all in your face glamour photography these days LOL.
> 
> I somehow prefer wet printing off my mono negs rather than scanning them - I never seem to get as good results. I print up to 30 x 20 from the negs from my Bronicas in the darkroom but mostly it's 16 x 12 and up to 20 x 16. I get far better colour results than mono when scanned and usually print those off after scanning unless I want really large prints.
> ...


 
Hi Tony,
I actually am supposed to shoot a model this weekend and wanted to try shooting chromes in addition to digital. You may have given me the nudge I need to bring my Pentax 67 along with me. 
Thanks.....


----------



## rob91 (Nov 13, 2008)

I like the shot, and can see what you mean by the natural vibes. The way the shoes are scattered in the corner is so perfectly cluttered. The model appears, like you say, candid and natural.


----------



## mudthirsty (Nov 13, 2008)

very nice..


----------



## tonymp (Nov 14, 2008)

pete_6109 said:


> Hi Tony,
> I actually am supposed to shoot a model this weekend and wanted to try shooting chromes in addition to digital. You may have given me the nudge I need to bring my Pentax 67 along with me.
> Thanks.....


 
Hi Pete,
yes, take the 6 x 7 - a lovely size for both printing from and scanning and they sure give great detail. Don't forget your hand-held meter of course LOL!

Tony


----------



## jv08 (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice picture!


----------



## kundalini (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice work (both of you).  If I could find the models, I would definetly prefer this to nudes...... of course, semi-nudes is not out of the question


----------

